# WoWwWw It's really been awhile.........



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 18, 2010)

There's been so much going on in my life that I just realized I only posted twice on here even though I've been a member since '08....smh. But things are starting to fall into place so hopefully I can start sharing more. A month ago I got hired as a permanent artist after being a freelancer for about 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! Neva thought that would happen.

  	But anyways here are a couple of fotds to get the ball rollin'. Hope you like!

  	(Items used are M.A.C unless noted)

_*Look 1*_: This was my look for Venemous Villains....It was the end of the day so sorry for looking a little rough and oily; plus my craptastic phone camera wasn't helping lol......
​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Face*​ Revlon Colorstay Foundation​ Studio Fix Powder​ (Forgot to put blush on)​ ​ *Brows*​ Milani EasyBrow​ Brown Down e/s​ Coastal Scents concealer​ ​ *Eyes*​ UDPP​ Gesso e/s​ Seedy Pearl e/s​ Satellite Dreams e/s​ Push the Edge p/m​ Melon p/m​ She Who Dares mineralize e/s (just the blue side)​ Haute & Naughty Mascara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 Red Cherry Lashes​ ​ *Lips *​ Magenta l/l​ Violetta l/s​ Revenge is Sweet l/g​ 
  	Look 2: Simple wit bold lip.....
​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Face*​ MUFE Mat Velvet​ MUFE HD powder​ ​ *Eyes*​ UDPP​ Soft Brown e/s​ Soba e/s​ Espresso e/s​ Brun e/s​ CoverGirl LashBlast mascara​ Red Cherry lashes​ ​ *Lips*​ Soar l/l​ Girl About Town l/s​ ​ 

  	Look 3: Just a full beat face for work.....a little Arabic in influence....
​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ *Face*​ Studio Fix Fluid​ Studio Fix Powder​ Studio Finish concealel​ MUFE HD powder​ Devil blush​ ​ *Eyes*​ UDPP​ Henna e/s​ Rule e/s​ Folie e/s​ Flourishing e/s​ Off the Radar p/m​ Blacktrack f/l​ Haute & Naughty mascara​ Red Cherry lashes (2 Pairs)​ ​ *Lips*​ Foundation​ Chai l/s​ ​ ​ ​ Thanks for looking!!!​


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 18, 2010)

Very pretty looks--I like the last one the best. You have a gorgeous smile!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Oct 18, 2010)

love both of the looks!


----------



## fintia (Oct 18, 2010)

great looks! love the last one as well ;-)


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 18, 2010)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love em all!  Stunning and flawless!


----------



## lilleza87 (Oct 19, 2010)

I adore all the looks. I love the second lip, wish I could pull of lips like that!


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 19, 2010)

All of these looks are absolutely beautiful, great job!!!


----------



## vipervixen (Oct 19, 2010)

Stunning looks and you are very pretty!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful, and your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 19, 2010)

oh wow, beautiful looks my dear. I especially love the last one on you


----------



## Adidi (Oct 19, 2010)

GREAT looks! i'de like to see them bigger. (when you click the pics, they open in the same size. just wanna let you know) ;-)
  	great makeups, anyway.


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 19, 2010)

beautiful!   the second one is my fave


----------



## summerlove (Oct 19, 2010)

all are pretty, but I *really* love the 3rd look.


----------



## Darkempress (Oct 19, 2010)

I love them all, especially the last. Congrats on becoming perm...which location do you work at?


----------



## joey444 (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow!! Love them all!


----------



## fatima_nola (Oct 19, 2010)

I love it! Sum1 who loves lip colors as much as me!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am nuts about all three! You look absolutely stunning and flawless!!!


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanx sooooo much everybody!!



fatima_nola said:


> I love it! Sum1 who loves lip colors as much as me!


	I just started loving colors on the lips! I used to always wear nudes and neutrals!! And you have like the best lips for colors!


----------



## PreciousOne (Oct 20, 2010)

Love them all but the last one is incredible.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, you are stunning. You look fab in that first pic, i wish i looked that good at my best lol.


----------



## GGBlu (Oct 20, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *_LaDolceVita_* 





			Thanx!! I work in Massapequa, Long Island




  	By any chance do you work at the Macy's counter in Massapequa?  If so, I'm stopping by for a live tutorial one night.  These looks are *gorgeous*!


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow!  You and each look are beautiful!  That last one though--FABULOUS!  I wish I were that good.


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 20, 2010)

_LaDolceVita_ said:


> By any chance do you work at the Macy's counter in Massapequa?  If so, I'm stopping by for a live tutorial one night.  These looks are *gorgeous*!



 	Yea that's the one!! Thank you so much.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 21, 2010)

Look 3 is so pretty!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Oct 24, 2010)

girl i been a member for a long time but just got back on here...lol, anyhow the looks are great and congrats on the job!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 24, 2010)

You are so freaken pretty! jealous.


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 25, 2010)

these looks r beautiful


----------



## Senoj (Oct 25, 2010)

You're so pretty! I love all of the looks, esp the variety.


----------



## ashtn (Oct 26, 2010)

Love look 3


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 28, 2010)

Whoa...Violetta looks great on you and the second look is seriously _stunning_!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 28, 2010)

you and ur makeup are friggin gorgeous!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 29, 2010)

You are seriously one of the most beautiful people I have ever seen! Gorgeous makeup on a gorgeous canvas.


----------



## mystery (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW!

  	Your looks are absolutely flawless, and you are truly absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 1, 2010)

yikes lady you are just GORGEOUS! And your make up skillz are amazing! Excellent Job


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 1, 2010)

Whooooooooooooooo these looks are STUNNING! I really love that last one. Nice!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Nov 2, 2010)

wow you are a barbie!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow!! That's super gorgeous!! And I want your brows!!


----------



## mimi0523 (Nov 5, 2010)

you look amazing in neutrals!!!


----------



## shootout (Nov 6, 2010)

ur so talented..and super gorgeous! please post more looks!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!!


----------

